# what sort of sci-fi images would you like to see in film....



## WaylanderToo (Jun 10, 2016)

was nosing around google today and stumbled across this picture - my first thought was that I would love to see this as a still from a big budget sci-fi movie. What images have you seen that you'd like to see used in a film?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd love to see more ship-to-ship combat. _Return of the Jedi_ remains the best cinematic one to date - and I'm appalled by the lack of ambition to beat it:






When I've complained of this to friends, they've suggested the costs would be too high - so how on earth did a bunch of Finnish amateur film-makers manage to do so an amazing job with their Star Trek vs Babylon 5 parody, _Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning_?


----------



## J Riff (Jun 10, 2016)

Giant ants swarming a pyramid in ancient times, killing the last humans, and turning this planet into a sensible fun place. There's a pic somewhere in a pulp mag from the 40s.


----------



## Mirannan (Jun 17, 2016)

Heck, why not go all the way? Any of the major fleet engagements in the Lensverse would make amazing cinema - if one could convey the sheer scale properly.


----------



## ThomasG (Jul 4, 2016)

Rama and Ringworld


----------

